# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Mise en place d'un forum ETL

## coucou_tt_le_monde

Bonjour,

Ca serait bien,  mon avis, de crer une section de forum sur les ETL (DataStage, SunOpsis, Data Integrator)....

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez?

----------


## Erwy

Base de donne :echange, mme si ca ca peut concerner d'autre type de donne : fichier  plat par exemple

Maintenant vu qu'un ETL (Extract Transform Load) c'est une action/methode avant d'tre un outils et qu'il  peut donc aussi tre fait  la main suivant les besoins ou n'tre qu'un composant d'outils plus gros (comme dans  datawarehouse builder d'oracle par exemple), cela serait plutot, au mieux, un sous forum (s'il y avait assez de messages  ::roll::  )

----------


## coucou_tt_le_monde

Excuses Eusibus.... je souhaite pas forcment crer un forum, mais je souhaitais avant tout savoir s'il y a dj des personnes ici qui utilisent des ETL et donc si la cration d'un forum est ou non ncessaire ....

Un ETL permet,  partir de sources htrognes (bases de donnes diverses, fichiers plats...) d'alimenter un entrept de donnes (ou DataWarehouse) afin d'obtenir une "vue mtier" des donnes, dnormalise. Ces donnes consolides vont ensuite servir  la consultation des donnes par des utilisateurs non informaticiens et crer les tableaux d'activits des entreprises (en utilisant Businness Object par exemple). Quand je parle d'ETL, je parle des outils style DataStage, SunOpsis, DataIntegrator avec lesquels on fait parfois des choses assez complexes. Je ne parle pas de l'alimentation de dataWarehouse fait avec des scripts perl ou des "simples" SQL loaders.

Si a intresse des personnes autres que moi, j'aurais tendance  faire une sous-section dans "Gnrateurs d'tats & Infocentre".... Aprs, libres aux personnes ayant des questions de donner la techno qu'ils utisent.

N'empche que a sert  rien de se prcipiter  faire un forum l-dessus tant donn que j'ignore si les "habitus" de dveloppez.com utilisent ces technos.

 ::mouarf1::

----------


## Go_Ahead

Bonjour  tous,
Oui moi a m'interresserait galement tous les types de logiciels comme les ETL (sunopsis, datastage, informatica, etc...) , les logiciels BI(Business Intelligence) par ex : SAS, Impromptu, etc...
Je pense que le march de ces logiciels connait un boom et pourquoi  pas en faire une section.
Cela dit il faudrait des gens comptents pour entretenir ce type de forum mais comme on dit l'appetit vient en mangeant ...
Il y a des cours, tuto pour ces genres de logiciels (pas trouver pour les ETL's).
Cela serait une trs bonne ide.

----------


## Ditch

Un ETL c'est comme le DTS de Sql Server?

----------


## Go_Ahead

oui tout  fait.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,


Pour SAS je viens d'crire un tutoriel dessus  qui est cens paratre bientt  ::): 

et il y en aura un second beaucoup plus pouss, sur les autres modules de SAS Insight ( sql) ou encore la manipulation de donnes statistiques pousses ainsi que des donnes matricielles  ::):

----------


## Ditch

> oui tout  fait.


 ::merci::

----------


## CONSULTANT_SQLI

Bonjour,
Je suis Consultant en Systme d'information, spcialis en architecture ETL, chez SQLI.

Je veux bien participer  la mise en place de ce sous forum avec d'autres personnes motives. Cela permettrait d'changer nos diffrentes expriences. 

Personnellement, j'ai travaill sur les ETL suivants (Accelerator for SAP, Informatica, Datastage PX, Data Conductor V4 de Sunopsis, OWB 10g R2, Data Manager, Open Studio de Talend), dba oracle niveau 1, et travaill sur des outils de restitution et d'analyse comme BO et Impromptu.

Je suis galement animateur de sminaire.

Cordialement,

----------


## BiM

J'vous le disais bien que ca va dans le forum gnrateurs d'tats et Infocentre, on rassemble des questions concernant le Business Intelligence.

----------


## BiM

Extraction de donnes pour usage spcifiques... Ca fait un peu long non ?

----------


## BiM

En fait je me demande si l'ensemble du forum gnrateurs d'tats/infocentre (et ETL) n'irait pas mieux sous le forum SGBD. Quoique ca touche pas vraiment au SGBD... Ca peut tre du langage pur. Je ne sais pas trop o positionner ce genre de choses.

Est ce que les ETL sont aussi du reporting ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je viens de le crer ca vous va comme ca ?




> *ETL (Extract Transform Load)*
> SAP, DataStage, SunOpsis, Data Integrator, Informatica,  OWB, Data Manager, Talend Open Studio,...


Vous avez mieux  proposer ?

----------


## BiM

N'tant pas une spcialiste en ETL, c'est aux personnes qui ont propos qu'il faut poser la question.

Merci en tout cas, je vais pouvoir rassembler les quelques sujets sur les ETL dans cette section.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

SAP a peut-tre un outil de type ETL en interne, je ne sais pas, mais ce n'est pas un ETL mais un ERP. Selon moi il n'a rien a faire dans cette liste.

----------


## Marc Lussac

ok, et le forum ERP on le met ou ?  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Apparament pratiquement tous les sujet ETL ont t poss dans gnral SGBD, donc c'est  se demander si le forum ETL ne devrais pas etre un sous forum de SGBD et dans ce cas que faire du forum gnrateurs d'tats ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> ok, et le forum ERP on le met ou ?


Il est vraiment question d'en crer un???? 

Les ERP mix tout, les bases de donnes, utilisent en paralllent de ETL ainsi que des outils de reporting...

En effet les ETL sont plutot du ct des SGBD.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il  t question plusieurs fois de crer une rubrique SAS mais ca n' pas encore vu le jour...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Il  t question plusieurs fois de crer une rubrique SAS mais ca n' pas encore vu le jour...


SAS ou ERP c'est diffrent. ERP pourrait enflober SAS. Bref pour les ETL un sous forum de SGBD parait la meilleure solution. Intuitivement c'est la ou l'on va poster...ne trouvant pas de forum ETL.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Quand on fait des recherches sur ETL on tombe aussi sur des sujets Datawarehouse

Quelqu'un saurais expliquer le rapport entre Datawarehouse et ETL, et que doit on faire des sujets Datawarehouse ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Quand on fait des recherches sur ETL on tombe aussi sur des sujets Datawarehouse
> 
> Quelqu'un serais expliquer le rapport entre Datawarehouse et ETL, et que doit on faire des sujets Datawarehouse ?


Ce qui les relie est le mot "dcisionnel".
L'un permet de stocker les donnes "intelligement" ou en tout cas de manire plus pratique (le datawarehouse) l'autre permet de les utiliser, et surtout transformer comme on le souhaite, en vue d'un datawarehouse et d'une prise de dcison par la suite (ETL).

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon le *forum ETL* est dsormais un sous forum de *gnral SGBD*.

----------


## Go_Ahead

Bonjour,
Alors les outils ETL permettent de crer des tables que l'on peut insrer dans un datawarehouse. Car il se peut que l'on souhaiterait ajouter ou crer une table spcifique et cela les outils ETL nous permettent de faire a facilement.
Mais d'apres moi la B.I. est tres lie aux SGBDR. Cela dit on pourrait facilement crer un forum Business Intelligence, cela englobe plusieurs types de logiciels.
Ensuite pour rpondre  une autre question, on ne fait pas du reporting avec les outils ETL.

----------


## BiM

> Bonjour,
> Alors les outils ETL permettent de crer des tables que l'on peut insrer dans un datawarehouse. Car il se peut que l'on souhaiterait ajouter ou crer une table spcifique et cela les outils ETL nous permettent de faire a facilement.
> Mais d'apres moi la B.I. est tres lie aux SGBDR. Cela dit on pourrait facilement crer un forum Business Intelligence, cela englobe plusieurs types de logiciels.
> Ensuite pour rpondre  une autre question, on ne fait pas du reporting avec les outils ETL.


Le forum BI correspond au forum Gnrateurs d'tats c'est pour ca que je me suis pose la question, ne devrait t'il pas tre entirement transfr dans SGBD ?

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

Ce que je trouve le plus dommage c'est que les 2 forums ''generateurs d'tats'' (BI)  et ''ETL'' soient autant disperss. L'un ds ''autres langages et outils'', et l'autre ds ''bases de donne'', alors qu'ils sont trs lis ds leurs utilisation, ce sont ts les 2 des composants d'1 DWH.
Je rejoins assez l'avis de BIM. Les 2 pourraient tre intgrs ds ''bases de donnes''.

@Marc. pour simplifier l'un (ETL) va alimenter le DWH en donnes, alors que l'autre (BI) va utiliser ces donnes pour produire des tats, tb de bords, stats etc...

----------


## Go_Ahead

> Le forum BI correspond au forum Gnrateurs d'tats c'est pour ca que je me suis pose la question, ne devrait t'il pas tre entirement transfr dans SGBD ?


Oui, prenons l exemple de BO. Il utilise un SGBDR pour fonctionner donc la logique serait de l'implanter dans cette section.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tous le monde souhaite qu'on dplace le forum gnrateur d'tats et infocentre comme sous forum de SGBD ?

----------


## rudib

Hello,

Le dcisionnel (BI) est un concept gnral pour amener des outils d'analyse de donnes. C'est donc trs li au SGBD.
Il y a trois tapes dans la BI, qui correspondent  trois types d'outils :

1) ETL - pour transformer les donnes, les nettoyer, les rconcilier et les amener dans un format plus favorable  l'analyse (bd OLAP)

2) Les moteurs de gnration de cube, qui gnrent  partir de bd OLAP, modlises en toile ou en flocon dans un SGBD, des entrepts de donnes multidimensionnels, et les outils de requtage de ces cubes (MDX p.ex.), et les moteurs de Data Mining

3) les outils de reporting, qui permettent d'offir principalement  des utilisateurs moins techniques, des vues de ce donnes et ventuellement des outils pour btir rapidement leurs rapports  partir de vues simplifies du schma de donnes.

Ces trois types d'outils consitutent la BI. Je trouve logique qu'ils soient sous SGBD.

Je vais suivre les forums ETL et reporting, et je rpondrai sur les questions lies aux outils qui tournent autour de SQL Server 2000 et 2005, qui sont SSIS (Integration Services) = ETL, SSAS (Analysis Services) = cubes OLAP, SSRS (Reporting Services) = Reporting. Je les connais bien, et je donne des formations sur le sujet.

----------


## nuke_y

Personnellement que les forums soient "gographiquement" spars ou pas ne me drange pas. Les non habitus les trouveront via google ou la recherche du site et les habitus savenr o ils sont.

En fait moi ce qui me drange plus c'est le titre "Gnrateur d'tats et infocentre", tant donn que pour moi les ETL (comme les BDD) sont des composants d'un infocentre.

Enfin je trouve a dj super qu'un forum ETL soit ouvert !

----------


## GGGGG

Bonjour,

En fait, je trouve que les titres de section ne sont pas adapts pour parler du dcisionnel. L'informatique dcisionnel est un domaine apart et transverse. On va retrouver  la fois de la BDD, des dveloppements dans divers languages, de l'utilisation de logiciel de diffrents types... Il peut etre interessant de regrouper tous les outils dans une meme section (actuellement Gnrateurs d'tats & Infocentre) mais je pense que les ETL devraient aussi avoir leur place. Il faudrait donc renommer la section... BI ?  ::mouarf::

----------

